
Discrimination in Tech: History Repeats Itself - luu
http://danluu.com/tech-discrimination
======
tzs
The comparison of percentage of women majors by field has a problem. There are
two very different ways that the curve for a field can reverse direction
compared to the others like it did for CS in the mid '80s.

1\. Something is keeping women out, or

2\. Something is drawing men in.

If you look at the numbers of men and women entering the fields, you will find
that it is #2. Before the mid '80s, the number of men entering CS and the
number of women entering CS were both growing at about the same rate, which
was similar to the rate of growth in other fields.

Then the number of men entering started growing much faster. The number of
women entering continued to grow, at about the same rate as it had been.

There has been speculation on what might have caused this, but as far as I am
aware no good evidence for any particular theory.

